# رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح



## انا للرب (14 أغسطس 2007)

رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح

من أرض لم تعرف السلام أناديك يا ملك السلام.. من أرض
العراق أناديك.. قد قلت (أني آت سريعا") فتعال أيها المسيح..
أني أستعجلك المجيء.. أنا أعلم أنك ستأتي في يوم الدينونة ولكن أيها المسيح أنظر عراقنا.. أن الدينونة قد بدأت عندنا.. أن أبواب الجحيم قد فتحت علينا وليس من يسدها ويقينا نارها..

أيها المسيح لماذا ندان من الآن؟ هل سيدان العالم مرة وندان نحن العراقيين مرتين؟ هل أدين شعب على هذه الأرض مرتين؟ 
أيها المسيح أنك يوم رأيت الأعمى يصرخ اليك طالبا" الرحمة تحننت عليه ووضعت يديك المقدستين على عينيه وأعدت اليه نور عينيه وبصره وها أن حكامنا ورعاتنا وقادتنا قد أعمتهم أطماعهم وأحقادهم وحبهم للمناصب عن رؤية أنهار الدماء الزكية التي تجري كل يوم وأشلاء الأجساد البريئة المتناثرة على الأرصفة والشوارع مخلفة ورائها قلوب مثخنة بالحزن والأسى.. فتعال أيها المسيح وتحنن علينا وضع يديك المقدستين على عيونهم وأعد لهم بصرهم وبصيرتهم..

أيها المسيح أنك يوم رأيت أرملة نايين تمشي وراء نعش أبنها الوحيد تحننت عليها ولمست النعش وأحييت أبنها ودفعته الى حضنها.. فها نحن في كل زقاق لدينا أرملة تبكي أبنا" أو أبا" أو أخا" أو زوجا"، بل أن النعوش تكاد تصبح علامة فارقة ومميزة لشوارعنا.. فتعال أيها المسيح وتحنن على نسائنا وأراملنا وأرحمهن من هذا العذاب.. 

أيها المسيح أنك يوم رأيت المرأة الحدباء تنوء بحملها تحننت عليها ووضعت يديك الكريمتين عليها وقلت لها (أنت في حل من دائك) فعادت مستقيمة ومجدت الله.. فتعال أيها المسيح وأرفع عنا أحمالنا وأوجاعنا التي ثقلت على أجسادنا وأرواحنا ودعنا نمجد الله كما مجدته المرأة الحدباء..

أيها المسيح أنك يوم رأيت المجنون الذي سكنته الشياطين على شاطيء مدينة جراسا وهو يجرح نفسه بالحجارة ويتعذب وقفت أمامه بكل قوة وسلطان وأمرت الشياطين بتركه فولت هاربة مذعورة وشفيته في الحال.. فها أن شياطين الدنيا كلها قد سكنت في داخلنا فأصبحنا نجرح أنفسنا ونجلب العذاب لأرواحنا.. فتعال أيها المسيح بقوتك وسلطانك وأمر الشياطين الساكنة فينا بالرحيل وأنعم علينا بسلام العقل والروح.. 

أيها المسيح يوم أتتك الزانية الخاطئة وأرتمت على قدميك المقدستين معترفة بخطاياها وطالبة الغفران فأنك غفرت لها خطاياها وها أن أبنائنا وأخوتنا في السجون يعترفون كل يوم بآلاف الخطايا التي لم يرتكبوها ولكن ليس من يعطيهم الغفران وما زالوا في السجون وأنينهم يملأ السماء فتعال أيها المسيح وخلصهم..

أيها المسيح يوم أتتك نازفة الدم ولمست هدب ثيابك فقد شفيت في الحال وبرأت من دائها وها نحن نأتي اليك بنزيف دمائنا ودموعنا التي لا ينضب منذ سنين طالبين منك أن تلمسنا وتشفينا وتوقف هذا النزيف الذي يستنزف حياتنا وأرواحنا وأحلامنا..

أيها المسيح أنك وقفت على قبر صديقك لعازر الميت وأمرته بقوة وسلطان بالقيام وأعدت له حياته وبهذا قهرت الموت فتعال أيها المسيح بكل سلطانك وأقهر الموت الجاثم فوق مدننا ليلا" ونهارا" يسحق أرواحنا بلا رحمة أو شفقة..

أيها المسيح لقد شفيت المرضى.. جعلت العميان يبصرون والمشلولين يمشون والبرص يطهرون والموتى يقومون فتعال الينا أيها المسيح لأنه كما هو مكتوب الجسد مريض والنفس عليلة والقلب سقيم والروح من**ر.. ليس فينا صحة بل جرح وأحباط وضربة طرية.. تعال أيها المسيح أمنحنا سلامك.. أعد لنا حياتنا التي سرقت منا.. أمنحنا فرحك الذي لا يشبه فرح العالم.. أضىء ظلامنا بنورك البهي لكي ننشد مع ملائكة السماء: ((المجد لله في العلى وعلى العراق السلام وفي العراقيين المسرة))
   لكي لا اظلم احد الموضوع منقول  ولكم شكري


----------



## الباشق (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

*اخي انا للرب اني اشاركك الصلاة  وتاكد تماما ان المسيح سوف يستجيب لك ولجميع المؤمنين في العراق ولو بعد حين 

يا رب يا الاهي  انظر برحمتك عل اهل العراق و نجيهم يا رب من كل سوء*
*آمين*


----------



## فادية (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

امين يا رب تعال يا يسوع وارحم جميع المعذبين في العالم وخصوصا اهل بلدي الغالي اللذين  ينوحون تحت حمل الموت والخوف والتهجير والذبح 
مد يدك يا يسوعي وانتشل ابنائك من بين ايدي الشيطان وارحم شعبك يا رب​


----------



## nonaa (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

امين امين امين
ربنا يسند شعب العراق
وكل شعب المسيح فى كل مكان


----------



## عراقية للمسيح (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

*أمـــــيــــــــــــــــن
أأأأه يا عراق
الرب يحميك يا عراق
:smi106:

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

الباب ضيق والطريق كربه ولكن النهايه مع يسوع أحلى من الشهد ..........فالمسيح ربنا خالق طبيعتنا الذى له السلطان على كل شىء وهو الخبز السماوى النازل من السماء والواهب الحياه للعالم وهو رجائنا فلنقدم له قلوبنا ذبيحه نقيه امامه .........ونطلب من الرب ان يرعى ابنائه فى العراق وفى كل مكان به اخطار وليحفظهم ملاك السلامه ويخلصهم من الضيقات ........أمين يا رب .


----------



## the servant (19 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

سلام ونعمة اخي الغالي,,,

واثقين في كلام الرب يسوع(في العالم سيكون لكم ضيق لكن ثقوا انا قد غلبت العالم)

رب المجد قادر يحمي شعبة في كل مكان ويبارك شعب المسيح في العراق


----------



## assyrian girl (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

God bless my country and specially all the christian in iraq and in the whole world


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (27 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

امين ربنا معاك ومع كل العراقيين


----------



## أرزنا (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

*سلام المسيح:*

*احفظ يارب كل البلدان المعذّبة من جراء الحروب واهدي المسؤولين عنها برحمتك كي يخففوا عن شعبهم كاهل الموت وارسل روحك القدوس الى شعب العراق كي يمّر من محنته بسلام لك المجد الى الأبد أمين.*


----------



## christin (31 أغسطس 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

*امين 
ربنا معاك انت وكل شعبه في العراق *


----------



## انستاسيا (22 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

سلام المسيح ومحبته مع اهل العراق جميعا ومع جميع المسيحيين امين 
يا ايها الرب يسوع المسيح الرحمنا نحن الخطأه:smi102:


----------



## rose24 (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

يا ربي يا رب السلام
انشر سلامك على بلدي ... 
يا رب صفي النفوس
يا رب طهر القلوب
يا رب يا عارف كبر معاناتنا .. ساعدنا 
امان وسلام  ونعمة ورضا  امنحنا   امييييين


----------



## انستاسيا (23 أكتوبر 2007)

*رد على: رسالة من مواطن عراقي الى السيد المسيح*

امين فانا اشاركك الصلاة هذة يا rose24
ياربي يا رب السلام 
انشر سلامك على بلدي
يارب صفي النفوس 
يا رب طهر القلوب 
يارب يا عارف كبر معاناتنا ساعدنا 
امان وسلام ونعمة ورضا امنحنا امين


----------

